# Rehoming reptiles



## Zakiba (May 1, 2011)

I would like to rehome a reptile as i would rather care for a unloved and unwanted reptile rather than get them from shops as everyone seems to do. Also there are no enough reptile rescue places in the UK.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Check the Classifieds on here, Preloved, Gumtree, and look around for a local reptile rescue centre.
You may be asked to donate something whatever the case but it should be minimal compared to buying one.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Urm as for there being no reptile rescues, there are, and lots of them.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Urm as for there being no reptile rescues, there are, and lots of them.


He means not enough reptile rescues.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> He means not enough reptile rescues.


 Ah yes sorry, I misread.


----------



## Zakiba (May 1, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Urm as for there being no reptile rescues, there are, and lots of them.


If uyo could list a few places that rehome reptiles it would be much appreciated especially around the northapton area if possible.


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Zakiba said:


> If uyo could list a few places that rehome reptiles it would be much appreciated especially around the northapton area if possible.


I know a couple in bolton lancashire, they run reptile rescue, and have many kinds of reps needing new homes


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Zakiba said:


> If uyo could list a few places that rehome reptiles it would be much appreciated especially around the northapton area if possible.


reptile rescue centre northampton


----------



## Zakiba (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for those of u that hav helped me. Was wondering though if anyone is near me that is in need of a reptile that needs rehoming? If the viv and everything is included it would be most helpful.


*MOD EDIT - Asking for advice on where to get one from is fine. Asking for a free reptile with viv and all equipment is not allowed on this forum. Please check here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/ for animals in need of a new home, but you MUST be prepared to pay for a full and well kitted out set-up, otherwise you are not 'rescuing an animal' you are 'begging for a free pet'. It's a fine line.*


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Zakiba said:


> Thank you for those of u that hav helped me. Was wondering though if anyone is near me that is in need of a reptile that needs rehoming? If the viv and everything is included it would be most helpful.


what sort of reptile, what do you have experience in, what would you be willing to rehome, would you be willing to take poorly/disabled animals ? what size space do you have, do you already have reptiles, if so do you have a quarantine area ?
these are some of the questions you may be asked by a genuine reptile rescue if you wish to adopt an animal


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

if you are looking to rehome reptiles it might be advisable to have a set up ready for when u get one 

you also need to think what type you are after and what space if will require 

what reptiles have you had ?


----------

